# Petsmart Rescue



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

So on the 18th, I went to Petsmart for plants and I saw this guy, a sad little crowntail with what I thought were serious SBD issues. I really wanted to rescue him but I'm seriously running out of room. But later that night my mom asked if I wanted to save him and of course I did so here he is and I'll just make room for him. It turns out the poor guy was starving to death because he couldn't or wouldn't eat at Petsmart. He's perking up but still can't swim yet. He sits up and bounces on his tail when I feed him.

Here he is the first night:
View attachment 32092

"So hungryyyy . . ."
And here he is this morning:
View attachment 32093

"You bring me food, yes?"
View attachment 32094

"Hey look, it's the worm lady!"


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, he's cute!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

omg, I would have put down the camera and given him food immediately after that third pic, lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks DQ.  I was really afraid he wasn't going to last the first night.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Tisia, I know, he was all, "Pics later, food first!"


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Awww. Congrats on rescuing the little guy. Let us know how he progresses


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I will. Post pics of Joey as soon as you get him.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> I will. Post pics of Joey as soon as you get him.


 I plan on it. I'm so nervous. Tracking shows he's "out for delivery" so I know he's on a truck rignt now.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Today's the big day! You probably know to open him up in a dark room so he's not shocked by the light.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yep. His tank is in a dark area and the room is pretty dark too. My other fish have light but I've shielded his tank from light. He'll be comfy. 
Question: I'm working today as well and may have to sneak off and go get him once I see he's been delivered (to my apartment complex office). Do you think it would be ok to have him in his bag, sitting in his tank (with the bag slightly open of course) until i can come back and acclimate him?

sorry for suddenly hijacking your Petsmart rescue thread


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That's okay, I'm happy to help. How long would it be before you could come back?


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Awww Sakura! He looks exactly like Azule (my special boy) did when i brought him home lol minus the blue lip stick my boy sports! It sounds like he has the same problem as well. 
If his apatite is ANYTHING like Azule's, he will ALWAYS beg for more and more food.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Ooh, tell me about Azule, it might help me.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Aww he's a cutie. What are you feeding him?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Very tiny segments of frozen bloodworms, no more than a cm long, maybe 2-3 every four hours or so. He looooves 'em.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

a while back i went and got a betta for free, becuse he was bounding around at the bottum of a large community tank, and he had no fins. He has a problem with his back, and cant swim horizontal, he scoots around with his nose twords the top of the tank and hops around on his butt. I have him in about 5-6 inches of water with a betta hammock, sand ( i recomend sand if this little guy scoots, becuse the rocks would argavate his tummy), and a little heater. He eats anything and everything i give him, because he needs the protein to regrow his fins. I do 90% water changes every other day, but thats it just because his fins are regrowing and still sensitive. I feed him cooked egg yolk (loves!), Mosquito larvae (OMG!), pellets and he will even eat flakes. He flares at females and males alike. He is a generally happy fish, who NEVER runs out of energy. lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh, okay, if this little guy doesn't start swimming in a week or two he might be just like Azule. If that's the case, it's good to know it's not a death sentence and that he can have a happy life. If he is like that, I know how to set up his pemanent home, too, 'cause he can't live in a Gladware for the rest of his life. Thanks, GunsABlazin, this does help me.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

im going to upload a couple pics and a vid link for you so you can see how he looks and moves, and see if its the same.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Try some Frozen Brine shrimp too if you can get them. They did wonders to my fish's color and energy. I give them 5 every other day and the improvement I've seen is amazing. They're both strong and healthy already, but I bet it couldn't hurt to try, and they're fairly inexpensive. Which surprised me, I thought they'd cost me an arm and a leg.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Okay, I will, thanks for the tip. NCPanthersgurl.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Mmmhmmm.  I don't know if you've tried them before or no, but my Jazzy got just about boiled by his heater a few days ago...he was stressed, limp, wouldn't eat. I got him to eat a little bit, and as soon as I gave him a few of those, he was doing awesome again. He and my female are little piggies though. >.<


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I haven't met a healthy betta who wasn't a little piggie, lol. I haven't tried brine shrimp yet but I'm going to the pet store later so I'll definitely pick some up.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

And thanks, GunsABlazin, pics/vids would definitely help me know if my guy is still just weak or has something else going on. I appreciate it.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Ahh miracle fishies. So cute. :3

Oh, btw, Jazz wouldn't eat Brine when I just dropped them in. I have to pull them in front of him by the tail, with tweezers. >.<


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

What fun. But that's okay, as long as I get to use tweezers I can handle it.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Its so cute to watch them "hunt". :3


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I know, they act so tough, so wild.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> That's okay, I'm happy to help. How long would it be before you could come back?


Well I get off work at 5:00. The amount of time he's alone would depend on when he's delivered. Still hasn't been delivered. I'm hoping he's delivered between 1:30-3:00 because I have that time between meetings. He'd probably only be alone for an hour or 2


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He should be okay. If he has enough water, you could pour all of it in a temporary container so at least he's not in the bag, then acclimate him when you get off work.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

The pics are a little big, im sorry. But my comp is takeing its time on everything today.

During his 10 day salt treatment to cure his fin rot.









During a water change

























Here are vid links..they are bad vids lol. sorry.
he and Beni
http://s133.photobucket.com/albums/q42/Loveblooddeath/My fish/?action=view&current=MOV03902-1.mp4

http://s133.photobucket.com/albums/q42/Loveblooddeath/My fish/?action=view&current=MOV03901.mp4


http://s133.photobucket.com/albums/q42/Loveblooddeath/My fish/?action=view&current=MOV03900-1.mp4


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Awww how adorable, but sad. Looking at his colors, and how active he is despite, he's gonna be a beautiful fish once his fins regrow. You can just tell.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

...sorry just noticed the blue "glitter" on his cheek on the last pic...omg lipstick and glitter.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

NCPanthersgurl said:


> Awww how adorable, but sad. Looking at his colors, and how active he is despite, he's gonna be a beautiful fish once his fins regrow. You can just tell.


yes, it KILLS me. I wish i could find out if its a birth defect or a shipping injury...if it was from an injury i would spawn him with one of my blue females. But i dont want to risk it if its a genetic problem. :/


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks GunsABlazin, Azule is adorable! You can tell he's got a lot of spunk.  I can try and get a video of my guy but he doesn't move much right now so I'm not sure if it's worth it. At the moment I'm just not sure if it's still starvation-weakness or if it will be a permanent condition. He's more active than he was but nowhere near what Azule is. He still pretty much lays on the bottom but when he's hungry he lifts his front end up like in the pic. Time will tell, I think. But Azule really is a cutie. Poor guy, his fins look so sad, I'm glad he has you to fix him right up.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

He didnt become so active untill about three days after i moved him into that tank.
Those pics wher about three weeks ago... you should see his fins now ;].
Well, if your boy has the same issue, at least he is a CT. im worried that Azule is going to end up a HM or a DBLHM. The lady said he had been a DBL...but his fins had been HUGE.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, that's a lot of fin to drag around when you already can't swim well. I hope for your sake and his that he isn't a DBLHM. He'd be like, "Tail . . . so . . . heavy . . ."


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

He has the cutest expressions! :3 Widdle baby!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

id have to lower his tank to 3-4 inches... i raised the water yesterday..hes got about 7 inches now. He is building muscle in his back and can scoot like a drag racer now. Your little boy is the same as Azule was when i got him at first.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, it's only been 3 days. Got to see how it goes. But Azule gives me hope for my guy. :-D


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Good! keep us updated. If he starts to swim, i will be envious.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> He should be okay. If he has enough water, you could pour all of it in a temporary container so at least he's not in the bag, then acclimate him when you get off work.


Thats a good idea, thanks! I actually purchased a small "betta keeper" for use with water changes. I think he'll be more comfy in there and not be freaked out by still being in that bag


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I definitely will keep you updated.  Good luck with Azule, too, he's so adorable.


----------

